# Importing contacts into hotmail from excel



## Boomer123454 (Sep 23, 2010)

i am using Wndows 7 and Office 2007. I am trying to inport 124 contacts(email addr only) into my windows live account.

Have tried methods from Google but nothing is working.

Help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *Boomer123454*

Try creating at least one Contact in Hotmail, then Export the Hotmail Contact list to your Desktop as a .csv file.
Contacts > Options > Export Contacts

Open the .csv file, then you can see the template Hotmail uses and either paste the information from your Excel sheet to the .csv file or change the order and Headers of your Excel file to match the Hotmail .csv file.​
Import the .csv file into Hotmail:
Contacts > Options > Import Contacts
Select the Microsoft Outlook icon.

In Step 2, it should default to the Microsoft Outlook (using csv) option. If not, select that option.
For Step 3, click the *Browse* button and browse to, and select, the .csv file you created, or added to, on your Desktop.
Click the *Import Contacts* button that appears in the Hotmail window.​The Import should begin.
Hotmail will tell you if it is successful or not.

Let us know if that works for you or not.


----------



## Boomer123454 (Sep 23, 2010)

Thany you very much for your help! The process worked great. Only problem encountered was my e-mail data was in e-mail format. So i ahd to remove the hyperlink before including the data in the .csv file.


----------

